# How do you sign off your email?



## MetsFan (Feb 18, 2016)

I usually go with "thank you" but it seems silly when there's nothing to thank them for, like when I send them a file they asked me for.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 18, 2016)

^ tis why I go with regards or best regards.  But then again, larger companies typically have a pre-defined email signature standard.


----------



## frazil (Feb 18, 2016)

This is a good question. I've seen:

Take care,

Best regards,

Kind regards,

Cheers,

"Sincerely" is too formal for most emails, but some of the others seem awkward. I'd like to hear what other people use.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 18, 2016)

I have a standard work signature with my name and number.  For personal email, I just use "-Dex" but sometimes include my cell #. 

I try to avoid "regards" because the "g" and "t" keys are too close for comfort...


----------



## csb (Feb 18, 2016)

If it needs a thanks, I write thanks. If it doesn't, they just get my name.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 18, 2016)

I normally just add this to the end....... :burgerking:


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2016)

I typically use "regards."


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2016)

Regards, followed with our company mandated signature at the bottom (name, company, division, phone, email, etc.)


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 18, 2016)

Regards, followed by company formatted signature...I use two computers, my company and client company. Each email address has a specific signature format designated by the respective company.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 18, 2016)

Nothing, just the standard signature with name, phone, company logo.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 18, 2016)

Ok, since everyone is being serious, I generally just say,

Thanks,

RG


----------



## P-E (Feb 18, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Ok, since everyone is being serious, I generally just say,
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> RG


Same for me.


----------



## akwooly (Feb 18, 2016)

Peace,

AKWOOLY


----------



## envirotex (Feb 18, 2016)

Best regards,

etex

envirotex, PE, PG

address

phone


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks, thank you, regards, or if i am pissed, just my name (internal stuff)


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 19, 2016)

Regards is incorporated into my automatic signature since I'm lazy and for Dex's reasoning. If I need to thank someone, which is often, I put it in the body of the email.

Regards,

Lumber Jim, P.E.

Title

Office #

Cell #

company logo (with link to Company website)


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 19, 2016)

My Outlook at work is set up to sign everything with:

[COLOR= rgb(31, 73, 125)]v/r,[/COLOR]

[COLOR= rgb(31, 73, 125)]Name, P.E.[/COLOR]

[COLOR= rgb(31, 73, 125)]Project Engineer[/COLOR]

[COLOR= rgb(31, 73, 125)]VA Blah, Blah, Blah[/COLOR]

No phone numbers though...don't want to make it too easy for people to get ahold of me.


----------



## MetsFan (Feb 19, 2016)

^^ There's a guy here that uses V/R here too.  It was the first time I'd seen it.

There are some people here that have "Regards," followed by signature too.  They must sometimes forget because from time to time I see:

Thanks,

Regards,

Name...


----------



## IlPadrino (Feb 19, 2016)

For those in the military, it's always (supposed to be!) "Respectfully," or "Very respectfully,", oftentimes abbreviated just R/, or V/r/,  And whoa to them who get it backwards.  But not me...  I don't play that!


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 19, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Ok, since everyone is being serious, I generally just say,
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> RG






power-engineer said:


> Same for me.


Me too


----------



## bradlelf (Feb 19, 2016)

For business emails I always have this:

Please let me know if you have any questions or require additional information.

Thank you

_name

Name Name, PE 
Title
Company
Address
(W)

Logo


----------



## bradlelf (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 19, 2016)

the higher you are in the organization, the shorter you signature.

Someday I would like to achieve:

thx,

LJ


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 19, 2016)

^^^ My senior manager doesn't even have a signature.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 19, 2016)

IlPadrino said:


> For those in the military, it's always (supposed to be!) "Respectfully," or "Very respectfully,", oftentimes abbreviated just R/, or V/r/,  And whoa to them who get it backwards.  But not me...  I don't play that!


Seems like everyone in the PHS does the "V/r" thing, only a handful spell the whole thing out.

Aside from that, I usually just go with the '"Thanks".  It may not always make sense, but it's warm and polite, and you can't go wrong with that.


----------



## cement (Feb 19, 2016)

I doctored the mandated company logo to take the stupid, effing connected vehicle logo off.


----------



## P-E (Feb 19, 2016)

Dleg said:


> Seems like everyone in the PHS does the "V/r" thing, only a handful spell the whole thing out.
> 
> Aside from that, I usually just go with the '"Thanks".  It may not always make sense, but it's warm and polite, and you can't go wrong with that.


Of course if it is to another hasher it's :

onon

p-e


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm surprised that no one said "later bitches."


----------



## goodal (Feb 21, 2016)

Lumber Jim said:


> the higher you are in the organization, the shorter you signature.
> 
> Someday I would like to achieve:
> 
> ...


So true.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 22, 2016)

Ov'r here in East Tex....I see a lot of "God bless" or "Have a blessed day" or some wording followed by bible verse, or even the actual bible verse itself. I'm inclined to think this is a "regional" thing for this area.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 22, 2016)

Not to start an argument but a bible verse in your work email signature isn't very professional...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 22, 2016)

I see a lot of motivational quotes depending upon the region of the country as well. As far as it being professional, I don't see an issue when some of the companies that you cater to have a morning prayer before they start their work day. I'm not talking about churches either. I feel like this doesn't mean it should go out to everyone as a standard signature. It's an interesting topic since I'm not sure where the line is. CEOs get blasted for it but service technicians get by with it just fine...

:dunno:


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 22, 2016)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Ov'r here in East Tex....I see a lot of "God bless" or "Have a blessed day" or some wording followed by bible verse, or even the actual bible verse itself. I'm inclined to think this is a "regional" thing for this area.


I think it's goes without saying that it's regional.


----------



## envirotex (Feb 22, 2016)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Not to start an argument but a bible verse in your work email signature isn't very professional...


It's usually not the "professionals" that sign that way.  It depends on the size of the business, too...but I would say it's not uncommon in the Lone Star state.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 22, 2016)

In Alabama,

Roll Tide,

RG


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 22, 2016)

A Bible verse wouldn't fly with a ".gov" email address.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 22, 2016)

I don't know, maybe not up north, but even out here in the west I still see the occasional scripture on a government email signature, but I think the Northeast has more people looking for something to be offended about


----------



## frazil (Feb 22, 2016)

FU, dude.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 22, 2016)

See!!


----------



## thekzieg (Feb 22, 2016)

My default is just

Kzieg
Project Engineer

Company blah blah crap

But sometimes I'll add a "Thanks, Kzieg" if I'm feeling the need to be friendly.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 23, 2016)

IlPadrino said:


> For those in the military, it's always (supposed to be!) "Respectfully," or "Very respectfully,", oftentimes abbreviated just R/, or V/r/,  And whoa to them who get it backwards.  But not me...  I don't play that!


That's when I picked it up...when I was in Afghanistan.  I kept the "v/r," because it seems like a good generic closing that works for everyone.  Sometimes I'll add a "Thanks, Jeb" before it or change the "v/r," to "Thanks," if it's something that's more informal.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 23, 2016)

I got out of the military in 2001, I don't recall sending a ton of emails back then to be honest, mainly I just recall the BN XO calling to cuss me out over the phone


----------



## MetsFan (Feb 23, 2016)

There are also those with the "Consider the environment before printing this email" signatures.  

How about you stop putting that there so that when I print the email, it's not 2 pages longer than it should be.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 23, 2016)

Simply stated, I do no use a standard sign off.  Each situation warrants its own and thus I let the content of the email dictate.


----------



## thekzieg (Feb 23, 2016)

An architect I'm working with signs off "Smiles!" Makes me want to break her computer so she can't email me anymore.


----------

